#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Religion and Ethnicity [ Singapore ]

## The_Reporter

gewist

----------


## [email protected]

http://www.spinet.gov.sg/crime/98stats.html

http://www.spinet.gov.sg/crime/revised/cs98.htm




> Singapore has a very low crime rate and very severe penalties for those who break the law. Smoking is widely discouraged and is illegal in public places. The death penalty is applied to some drug offences.

----------


## [email protected]

> Heroin Seizures by Region: 2000
> 
> In 2000, a total of 51 tons of heroin was reported seized by government authorities around the world. The table below breaks out the approximate percentage of heroin seizures by region.
> 
> Europe 37% 
> South and Southwest Asia 35% 
> East and Southeast Asia 14% 
> Central Asia 6% 
> Americas 6% 
> ...

----------

